# Lost White Cataract on Slalom SF Payette



## mora2818 (Jul 29, 2010)

On a training run with a buddy when he surfed my boat in Slalom and lost one white 9ft cataract oar and blade in Slalom on the SF of Payette.

Thanks,
-Kevin


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Probably somewhere on the Main then....I would imagine...I'll be out there this evening and will keep an eye out if it doesn't turn up before.


----------



## KiltedKayaker (Mar 23, 2012)

I will be running the main in a couple hours. I will also keep my eyes out for it.


----------

